# Coopering - interesting video



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Lots of interesting stuff:


----------



## stellakelly (Sep 11, 2017)

Love it beautiful creativity of Coopering also discovering it about the facts and reality is great from the Old man... I can try to make it.


----------

